
Apple Plans to Pay $38B in Repatriation Taxes - relham
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-tax/apple-plans-new-u-s-campus-to-pay-38-billion-in-foreign-cash-taxes-idUSKBN1F62FJ
======
gigatexal
Non-paywalled: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-tax/apple-plans-
sec...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-tax/apple-plans-second-u-s-
campus-to-pay-38-billion-in-foreign-cash-taxes-idUSKBN1F62FJ)

~~~
dang
Thanks! changed from [https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-to-pay-38-billion-in-
repa...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-to-pay-38-billion-in-repatriation-
tax-plans-new-u-s-campus-1516215419).

But this looks like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16170235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16170235).
I guess we'll change the URL on that one too.

~~~
gigatexal
Thank you for changing the URL.

